

RFC 7568 – Deprecating Secure Sockets Layer Version 3.0 - waffle_ss
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7568

======
davidgerard
As a draft, its name was various permutations on "sslv3-diediedie".

I do like the table of contents.

